# CA: San Bernardino: 1yr old Female



## Erka (12 mo ago)

I have a GSP she’s 1 year old. Unfortunately I will have to move soon as where I live don’t like my puppy anymore. She has a bit of aggressive anxiety when it comes to be around new people or dogs. I have tried training and it hasn’t help. I want to find my puppy a new house and someone that has more time and more space than I do. Is sad 😞 to let her go but I really think been around an environment where people in te house don’t like her has been rough for her and me. If you know of someone that will take her and treat her good. Please let me know.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Location? Pedigree? Any training? What else can you say about her temperament?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

How old is the pup? Have you contacted her breeder, if that seems a good fit for her of course.


----------



## Erka (12 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> Location? Pedigree? Any training? What else can you say about her temperament?


I live in San Bernardino County, That’s all she has as bad is not been able to be around people or dogs. I took her to 3 different trainers that didn’t knew what they were doing as she knows commands but she needs more training been able to socialize more. I found her in the streets when she was a puppy so I took her in, when I took her to the vet I was told not to let her be outside or be around other dogs until she was 6 months. That made her not wanting to socialize at all


----------



## Erka (12 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> How old is the pup? Have you contacted her breeder, if that seems a good fit for her of course.


I don’t know who’s the Breeder as I found her when she was a baby


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The best way to rehome on your own is through Rehome by Adoptapet.com -- it's a FREE program that lets you post your pet on their website, right next to all the rescue dogs, so that your dog will be seen by people looking to adopt. The key is to have some GOOD photos (outdoor light, ears up, with at least 1 good face shot), and an honest bio that describes all of the dog's good qualities and also its challenges, along with the kind of home it needs. Adoptapet does not let you sell the dog -- the adoption fee gets donated to a rescue automatically. The website generates adoption applications from those who are interested, and and adoption contract. You can meet them, check their vet reference, etc. before deciding if it's a match. Here's the link:








Find Your Pet A Loving Forever Home


We believe that rehoming pets should be easy and stress free both for you and your pet. Our experts at Adopt-a-Pet.com have created a simple, reliable, free program to help you place your pet from your loving home directly to another.



rehome.adoptapet.com


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

There is also your local shelter. They will take you dog and find it a home.


----------



## Erka (12 mo ago)

Buckelke said:


> There is also your local shelter. They will take you dog and find it a home.


I don’t want to leave her there. Just the thought of leaving her there it makes me really sad


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Please don't leave her at a shelter. A surrendered animal can legally be euthanized the same day. And you don't have any say in her new home. Many shelters are horrible in matching the dogs with the right owners.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

San Bernardino has a reputation as a high-kill shelter. If she goes there, her chance of making it out alive isn't good. They also have no standards for adopters (a/k/a "open adoption") - so anybody who can pay the fee can get a dog, regardless of their plans for it (e.g., living on a chain "guarding" a junk yard).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Can you post a picture here?


----------



## Erka (12 mo ago)

Magwart said:


> San Bernardino has a reputation as a high-kill shelter. If she goes there, her chance of making it out alive isn't good. They also have no standards for adopters (a/k/a "open adoption") - so anybody who can pay the fee can get a dog, regardless of their plans for it (e.g., living on a chain "guarding" a junk yard).


I can’t imagine her been in that kind of house is so scary and sad 😞


----------



## Erka (12 mo ago)

wolfy dog said:


> Can you post a picture here?





Erka said:


> I can’t imagine her been in that kind of house is so scary and sad 😞





wolfy dog said:


> Can you post a picture here?



View attachment 582873


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

The site Magwart suggested would be where i’d start… I’ve used and recommended it. Another option, and this can be done simultaneously… is to run a courtesy listing on your local rescues websites. Some might even take her into their program if you’re able to temporarily foster. House of Shepherds Rescue is in the Riverside area. I don’t know much about them, only learned of them from a previous adopter - they can be found on Facebook. Other rescues to look into would be Burbank GSD rescue and Westside GSD rescue. I always offer the adoption fee to the rescue - either donating it myself or most recently, had the adopters make the donation from their phone in my presence.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Erka said:


> View attachment 582873


Couldn't see anything


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I seem to recall posters must have a certain number of posts before they can post pictures. That could be why we can't see the photo.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

_Please don't leave her at a shelter. A surrendered animal can legally be euthanized the same day. And you don't have any say in her new home. Many shelters are horrible in matching the dogs with the right owners. _

As you probably know that has not been our experience with shelters around here. I am not familiar with San Bernadino. Around here they stay in shelters until they are adopted and the shelters rotate them between shelters to give them more exposure. (BTW, Bertha is still at the Multnomah County Animal Control shelter is anyone is looking for a nice older girl). I am very opposed to 'throw-away-dogs" but it's better than ending up "on a farm upstate". People should understand getting a dog is a lifetime commitment and you are responsible for that life, and that life can be unpredictable. A dog is not something you get because it's popular and when it's no longer popular, you dispose of it. It's not an 'it', a dog is a living being. 
Yes, I would like to see a picture of the dog, too. 
I would suggest the OP look further for a new residence that will accept her dog.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Erka, just wondering if you did something wrong in trying to post your dog's photo.
You need to click on the picture Icon, then upload a photo directly from your computer. There's a maximum size for the photos - not sure what it is - but if the photo is too large, it will let you know.

Look forward to seeing your doggo!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Contact German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County and Coastal German Shepherd Rescue. They pull dogs from San Bernardino when they have room. If can’t take her see if they will take her if you foster until they can find a home for her.









German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County - Adopt a German Shepherd


GSROC is a non-profit 501c(3) organization dedicated to rescuing and rehabilitating. View our available dogs and adopt a German Shepherd today.




www.gsroc.org










Coastal German Shepherd Rescue: Adopt puppies in Orange County and All of Southern California


Coastal German Shepherd Rescue is a non-profit 501(c)3 public charity based in Orange County, California. Adopt a rescue dog today!



coastalgsr.org


----------



## Erka (12 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> Contact German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County and Coastal German Shepherd Rescue. They pull dogs from San Bernardino when they have room. If can’t take her see if they will take her if you foster until they can find a home for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Erka said:


> I have a GSP she’s 1 year old. Unfortunately I will have to move soon as where I live don’t like my puppy anymore. She has a bit of aggressive anxiety when it comes to be around new people or dogs. I have tried training and it hasn’t help. I want to find my puppy a new house and someone that has more time and more space than I do. Is sad 😞 to let her go but I really think been around an environment where people in te house don’t like her has been rough for her and me. If you know of someone that will take her and treat her good. Please let me know.


I just noticed the initials. Did you mean GSD or are you taking about a German Shorthaired Pointer?


----------

